# Anybody here used ANT for trucking?



## TooFast4U (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been contacted by a rep. for Advanced National Transport (ANT). They claim want to "list" my hay in various areas to get the hauling business. No charge for the listing, whatever it may be, and payment would be direct from the buyer not through ANT, but of course ANT wants to do the haul.

Sounds a bit fishy to me; but then again, in lean economic times maybe this is just a trucking company trying to keep their trucks busy by offering an expanded set of services.

So....has anybody here used ANT for long-distance hay deliveries?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I suppose they could just want trucks busy and not have to lay off drivers. Check with the Better Business Bureau and see if any complaints are lodged against them. I'm buying several pieces of equipment from out of state and the first thing I did was goto that states BBB and check on the dealer's.


----------

